# hemlock in southern Indiana?



## indy99 (May 3, 2007)

I just planted 25 hemlocks (from Mussers in PA) in southern Indiana near the Ohio River where I have some land. Do you think they will be successful? I planted them in the woods that were lightly logged about 7 yrs ago. They are on a protected hillside going towards a creek at the bottom. I'm trying to make it look like my native PA!

Thanks, Scott


----------



## grizzly2 (May 9, 2007)

What part of PA were the trees purchased from? The climatic differences between PA and Indiana may not be huge, but they could cause the newly planted trees to experience extra stress. Hemlocks are a beautiful tree that tend to be somewhat slow growing, I'm sure you researched their habitat preferences to decide that your location is a good one, so I think they should do OK. Keep an eye on your typical insect issues, and good luck.


----------



## PA Plumber (May 9, 2007)

If you start getting little white fuzzy balls on the bottom side of the needles, do a search on Woolly Adelgid.


----------



## indy99 (May 17, 2007)

*hemlocks for IN*

I got my trees from Mussers in Indiana, PA and planted them in Crawford Co where I have about 60 acres in southern IN just above KY and the Ohio river. Being from PA, they are my favorite tree.........and I'm just looking for a little of that in IN. I'll keep any eye out for pests. This past weekend I checked on them and did see some new grow starting on most of them.

Thanks, Scott


----------



## indy99 (May 17, 2007)

*hemlocks for IN*

I got my trees from Mussers in Indiana, PA and planted them in Crawford Co where I have about 60 acres in southern IN just above KY and the Ohio river. Being from PA, they are my favorite tree.........and I'm just looking for a little of that in IN. I'll keep any eye out for pests. This past weekend I checked on them and did see some new grow starting on most of them.

Thanks, Scott


----------



## grizzly2 (May 18, 2007)

New growth is always a good thing. I think you should be OK with the trees, it just might take them some time to adjust to the slightly different climate. Keep an eye on them, they may just need a little more TLC for the first year or two (water, pest management, etc.)

Good luck!


----------



## moss (May 18, 2007)

So what's the deal on buying eastern hemlock in a wooly adelgid infestation zone (Pennsylvania) and moving them to an area that doesn't have any adelgid? Some of the early HWA along the Maine coast came from out-of-state nursery stock. Do nursery's have to certify that the trees are adelgid free? Is it legal to move eastern hemlock nursery stock from state to state at this point?
-moss


----------



## grizzly2 (May 18, 2007)

There are no quarantines on Hemlocks and adelgids. I agree that there is a risk of spreading the insects, but I don't know of anything official.


----------



## PA Plumber (May 20, 2007)

I don't know of any restrictions on transport either. I belive the bug has worked it's way across about 2/3 of PA. At this time, there are no developed "cheap" treatments for the bug. If you have done some research, you probably have found there are treatments available, but they need to be repeated every 3 years or so after infestation has been discovered.

On our place, there are just too many trees to treat all of them (hundreds, if not thousands) so I have been logging the larger ones and hoping some of the younger trees make it.

I also enjoy Hemlock trees, but have no trouble harvesting the "sick" ones. I was in Clark's Valley (42,000 acres of state gamelands) this past Thursday, and the Hemlocks there look really, really poor. A lot of dead ones and many nearly so.


----------



## Husky137 (May 21, 2007)

treeruyak said:


> There are no quarantines on Hemlocks and adelgids. I agree that there is a risk of spreading the insects, but I don't know of anything official.




Plenty of quarantine and restriction in MA,ME, NH and VT.


----------



## grizzly2 (May 21, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by treeruyak
> There are no quarantines on Hemlocks and adelgids. I agree that there is a risk of spreading the insects, but I don't know of anything official.
> 
> ...




Good to know, Husky. At least some states are realizing the threat.


----------

